# looking for a member in southern California named Terry



## Squeaker (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi, I'm looking for a member named Terry who does pigeon rescue in southern California. I know the last name, but I don't want to put it, I'm sure you'll know who you are lol. Minimonkey gave me your name and said you may be able to help.

A guy contacted me from valley springs, ca to see if I can take some of his birds. I'm not able to at the moment, but I do want to help him. Some of his boards are able bodied, some of them have broken wings. He said he has to get rid of his birds for his health reasons. I don't know how many he has but I know gimpielover said she could help. His name is Action on pigeon talk. I believe he used to race his pigeons. I would love to take some in but I haven't been able to get my uncles large parrot cage yet, and my hospital cage is too small long term.

Anyway, I hope you see this thread. Thanks for all the rescue work you do for the feather babies!


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

I have sent you a private message. Thank you for your willingness to help.


----------

